
Google, 10 years ago  - naish
http://www.mrmarkets.com/1998/11/the_new_search_.html
======
JoelSutherland
I was in high school with Doug when he wrote this. He is really a brilliant
guy who now does work with Facebook. I am not surprised that much of what he
said has held up well.

------
tlrobinson
MiningCo and NewHoo sound a bit like Mahalo... so what's Mahalo doing
differently that makes them think they'll be successful this time?

~~~
unalone
I don't know, and I doubt Mahalo will succeed very much. I just checked out
their front page for the first time in months, and it looks terribly cluttered
and useless. Before, I at least _respected_ them, because they had a very
nice-looking interface. Now it looks yechy and amateur.

~~~
redorb
I just looked at the Mahalo page also, although I think it looks better than
"cluttered and useless" - I believe they are using CSS tab methods to show a
lot of their content on the homepage at once , (view source) for SEO purposes.

then again they use "No follow" - so who knows ...still crap.

~~~
unalone
No "believe" about it - that's what they're doing. But I don't need this.
Mahalo debuted as a human search engine. It's changed into a "social media
center." See how that worked for Yahoo.

Mahalo's venue is the very specific venue of people who want beautiful, human-
designed search for things. They fail at that. Used to be they just had a
search bar with some samples. Now they're useless.

